# Will a bad quality DV damage the engine??



## ironhk (Jan 10, 2016)

The DV is served for the turbo.
However, if a bad quality DV is used, will the engine get damage?
Or only the turbo will


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well for the USA version of the 1.4 motor, we have temporarily agreed that the motor does not have a DV. But based on a standard turbo system if the DV is not set correctly, too much boost will rupture everything. 



Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironhk (Jan 10, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Well for the USA version of the 1.4 motor, we have temporarily agreed that the motor does not have a DV. But based on a standard turbo system if the DV is not set correctly, too much boost will rupture everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.
Why i asked this question becoz one yr before, i hv changed my dv (noisy sound) and walked for 5 to 10km for testing.
It is fine and smooth. One day later, i took out one spark plug to check and put it back without doing anything. 
However after i run for 2km, the engine light is flashing. Engine was shaking.
Finally, the error code showed that 1,2,4 misfire. And i hv to change the whole engine.
Thats why i am not sure the dv or the spark plug damage the engine


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well Im not entirely sure if your engine is damaged. When was the last time you change your spark plugs? Also, coil packs can cause a misfire

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironhk (Jan 10, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Well Im not entirely sure if your engine is damaged. When was the last time you change your spark plugs? Also, coil packs can cause a misfire
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


I found two shops to checked my car
Both of them said the engine valve problems
Rebuild engine or change whole engine
They have test the coils and they were fine.
Here are the error codes at that time
P0037
P0030
P0300
P0301
P0304
P0302
P2004
P0036
P0031
P0303

My car is mkv 1.4 tsi GT BLG ENGINE 170ps


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I found this link to some valve information:

http://www.ssch.com.au/trade-news/a-basic-guide-to-engine-valve-failure/

So based on that link, it sounds like you had burnt valves. So we can possibly say that the low quality DV cause an issue with the boost which caused the poor air/fuel mixture resulting in burnt valves. I may be wrong but this is kind of what I am gathering from this site.










Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironhk (Jan 10, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> I found this link to some valve information:
> 
> http://www.ssch.com.au/trade-news/a-basic-guide-to-engine-valve-failure/
> 
> ...


The dv can damage the engine for 10km.
Horrible....
But we never know how to choose a good dv


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

ironhk said:


> The dv can damage the engine for 10km.
> Horrible....
> But we never know how to choose a good dv
> 
> ...


Yeah thats horrible. Sorry to hear. 

With choosing parts, Id say go with a reputable company that does extensive testing on their products (on and off the track). Typically companies that use their products on the track has proof of the reliability is usually end up being the best option. (Integrated Engineering, Forge Motorsport, Neuspeed etc...). Sometimes you get what you pay for when it comes to good aftermarkt performance parts.

Forums help as well so you can get reviews of the product youre in the market for. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------

